# Which Hairstyle Looks Best? Pics Inside



## lainielainie (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if I could have some advice as to how I should have my hair, like what looks best. In general and because I'm getting some pictures with my family for a family event pretty soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used to have nice natural ringlets but I got my hair thinned out like a year ago (huge mistake for anyone with curls, I can't believe my hairdresser didnt know better) and they havent been the same ever since, theyre looser and wavier. I like wearing my hair wavy by straightening the tips and using mousse and a bit of gel because my hair is somewhere in between wavy and curly on its own. Most of the time I straighten it though, because I have such a round face and wearing it straight makes me feel so much prettier. Could I have some advice as to which you guys thinks looks best? Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxoxo





curly hair like two years ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













what its like now curly (sorry no makeup second picture, oy..)









wavy









straight, yay

and does anybody have any tips or advice? 

I always ask my boyfriend and have never gotten a solid answer, hahah. Just curious


----------



## Sexycj (Jul 30, 2007)

you look beautiful both ways, but imo straight suits you better.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the wavy hair


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the wavy hair!! straight is boring...( no offense, my general opinion)


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycj* 

 
_you look beautiful both ways, but imo straight suits you better._


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 31, 2007)

i like the straight hair


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 31, 2007)

aw you are so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the waves sooooo naturally beautiful, so beach girl, it's the curls vote for me!!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

You are such a cutie.  I think both are pretty, but the straight is more flattering.


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the curls.


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the wavy style.


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not too sure... But your so effin' cute! I like it straight because it brings more attention to your eyes and the sleeker effect thins out round faces. =] Im in there with ya! Us round facers gotta stick together!


----------



## Graziella*K (Aug 1, 2007)

All styles suit you but I prefer your hair curly ! It looks super soft and cute ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 1, 2007)

wow, this is a toughie, either way you're uber cute!  hmm, i think the straight hair makes ppl look older (like more mature kinda) but the curly hair is soo cute too! (i'm partial to curly hair, that's what i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lissa (Aug 1, 2007)

I think they are both gorgeous - omg I would kill for hair like yours ha ha! Personally I think the wavy look is lovely - very beachy as someone else said. But you can pull off both as you're so gorgeous


----------



## mello (Aug 1, 2007)

I actually like both styles on you, but having it straight shows off your layers which in turn really flatters your face shape. You could honestly go either way though, and I honestly envy you for it! You're a very pretty girl, btw. With makeup or without


----------



## lainielainie (Aug 3, 2007)

awww thank you to everybody who said nice things, haha! thanks guys<3<3<3 i think i'm gonna straighten it for pictures. just to be safe.  thank you guys! xoxoxo


----------



## xmayax (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree that both suit you, but the pictures you stood out most in imo are the straight haired pics, your eyes really stand out in the straight haired ones. And you have gorgeouse features, so I do go with the straight, as curls maybe detract away from you face.

x


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh, I hate to say it, because I'm so envious of curls, but I think the straight hair actually is more flattering on you. 

Grr... that took a lot out of me.


----------



## jennzy (Aug 9, 2007)

can i tell u  how jealous i am?
u have beautiful curls!!! n they don't look liek they give u much trouble to straighten them!!! i like them both very much...l i think u should just keep it the way they are. keep those beautiful curls and straighten it when u want


----------



## zaralovesmac (Aug 9, 2007)

Straight...but that's just me,I love straight hair!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 9, 2007)

honestly is insanely pretty either way. 
I am soo jealous of your curls. My curly hair is like some crazy lions mane gone wrong.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the waves! What do you use to get them that way? They look very soft and natural.


----------

